# Farmall h PTO shaft seal replacement



## jawhiz1 (Apr 5, 2015)

This seal is located in front of the transmission side of the tractor there is a plate that covers this shaft it has a slotted piece that connects it to the front motor side. I was wondering if anybody could tell me how to take the shaft out to replace the seal I have been told that it unscrews counter clockwise was wondering if that was it or do you have to take the top part off the transmission to get this shaft out the tractor it is late forties era thanks


----------

